
How YouTube Serves as the Content Engine of the Internet's Dark Side - imartin2k
https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/youtube-has-become-the-content-engine-of-the-internets-dark
======
returnbuyer
They're really getting angry in the comments.

~~~
imartin2k
It always strikes me as odd when people who constantly publish their stuff
publicly on the Internet want to be contacted before someone publicly refers
to what they do publicly on the Internet.

